
Lua Devirtualizer which deobfuscates Lua obfuscator used by hackers - GreatSageEqH
https://github.com/TheGreatSageEqualToHeaven/LuraphDeobfuscator
======
GreatSageEqH
This project was created for intellectual purposes as a way to explore code
deobfuscation techniques on Lua scripts obfuscated by Luraph, which is a tool
used to obfuscate Lua scripts. This Lua obfuscator has been used by
cybercriminals as a way of protecting malicious exploits they sell for Robolox
or bots for World of Warcraft. This project may be of interest to game
security developers to prevent cheating in their games by discovering how
hackers are breaking their code.

